# Lights of America aquarium bulb (from Walmart)



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

Just called Light of America to find out the color temperature of Aquarium Bulb they make (model: 2110aq).**This bulb is widely available thought walmart (can be used instead of incandescent bulbs).**So, the color temperature of 10W bulb is: 6500K.**Hopefully this is helpful to someone 

Perhaps, some of the experts on this forum can comment how good such bulb is for the planted tank.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

10 w can be a little weak unless you have a tank smaller than 10 gal. The Phillip 23 watter at Costco puts out 1600 lumens (equivalent to 100 w incandescent) and works well for plants. You'll need about 5 of these bulbs to light a 50 gal tank.

It's on sale now at Costco in S Cal. $3 after rebate for a pack of three.


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

I love the LoA's 15w bulbs....the shape is great, not so much restrike as you get with the coiled lights.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a 20w available as well.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

I really like their 43 W version of that bulb. its huge.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

You can get 32 Watt philips bulbs there taht are 6500k, the lumen output i'm not sure, i'd have to look. But i have 4 of those (T-8) in a custom hood


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> There is a 20w available as well.


Wow, I didn't know that! Great! For some reason my local Wally doesn't carry them any more. I wonder if they're just sold in the supercenters now?


----------

